# Male crooner singer Ottawa



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a male crooner signer type in Ottawa area.Must enjoy signing pop, country, rock and roll disco styles. 
Looking to add to our female fronted duo. Must be passionate about signing, no ego, non substance abuse.
Playing weddings, corporate functions, house parties, golf, bowling parties etc.. in Ottawa area. No bars or clubs.
These are paying gigs and we have a full p.a. lighting system. 
Need to be available starting in November. Practice twice a month, in Gatineau.
If you know anyone or are interrested,let me know,
Much appreciated


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So no male crooners in Ottawa? We would also look at someone playing acoustic guitar, or other instrument with some background vocal abilities. Bare in mind the type of music we are doing is not rock or blues oriented. If you like playing songs by Abba, Sam Cooke, Madona,Elvis,Pagliaro, Danny and the Juniors, Eurythmics,Michael Bubble, Jimmy Buffet, Allan Jackson,
Shania, Ace of Base, Lady Gaga, Nat King Cole, Mavericks, Bill Haley, Jerry Lee Lewis,Donna Summers,Johny Cash,Marjo, Celine Dion, Cindy Lauper, Supremes, Wilson Picket, Styx,
Journey, CCR, Kim Carnes, Patty Loveless, Patsy Cline ,Elton John, Lee Ann Womack, John Lennon and others, this might be for you. Would like to start practicing in November for December gigs.
Thanks again.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hey Marc

I suggest you advertise here:

http://www.theottawamusician.com/band.htm


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> Hey Marc
> 
> I suggest you advertise here:
> 
> http://www.theottawamusician.com/band.htm


Thanks John,, I have advertised in the past and will give it a go again.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Having a tough time finding someone who fits the bill. Any leads would be much appreciated.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Found someone for now. Thanks to all.


----------

